# Possible Assination Attempt on President Bush



## Mark Weiser (May 18, 2005)

I was reading thur the news and came across this. Being in the Military and a Former LEO.  I wonder how real this threat was or how close we had to having a dead president.  Since this is just breaking and as we learn more currently the facts are very disturbing that someone could toss or place a grenade within 100 feet of our President within its killing range.


----------



## dubljay (May 18, 2005)

Story can be found here

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/05/19/international/europe/19grenade.html


----------



## Robert Carver (May 22, 2005)

For a hand grenade, ours or in the case of this recent event, a Russian one, 100 feet is a LONG way. Killing radius of a hand grenade is approximately 5 meters (15 feet) and the wounding radius goes back to just over 10 meters (if I remember correctly). So there was very little chance that he would have been injured or killed from a hand grenade that was 100 feet away.


----------



## bignick (May 22, 2005)

I think when they gave the "killing range" they used the absolute farthest away you could be and still have the possibility of being lethal.  

From what I've heard nobody saw the grenade being thrown and the security checks only  started letting people through at the very end, so it's not likely one of those people that walked through that had it.  Unless they managed to worm their way through thousands of people, or had a mass "pass it on" line.  So for all we know that had been sitting their for awhile.


----------

